# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Bublcam, Bubl Technology Inc., Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Bubl Technology Inc.

"Bublcam: 360-degree Camera Technology for Everyone" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

BUBL Kickstarter Video
November 5, 2013




> Bubl Technology Inc., a technology startup with the goal to make 360-degree technology available to everyone, has taken to Kickstarter today to launch its portable and affordable 360-degree camera and software suite.

----------

